# Flowmasters



## motomitch (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone know about Flowmaster cat backs?


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

They should be sued for using the name 'flowmaster' for which they are not. Magna-flow, Flow-tech and many other have better dyno results. Unless of course you like the thud, thud, thud and resonance that rattles out teeth at cruise rpms. Personally I like my cars sounding different when I come to leave a meet. It seems like just about everybody has the FM. thud thud thud goes the chebby.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Youtube.com and search sounds.


----------



## motomitch (Feb 21, 2010)

:cheers Thanks, I will youtube it. And I also dont want to sound like everyone. Thanks again, motomitch....


----------

